# BRC 300 Interconnection



## ghanger (Apr 23, 2010)

I have a BRC 300 and a RM-BR300. I need to make the cable to connect the two. The connection is Visca 422 due to distance (so im using the green phoenix connector).

I have the sony pinout infront of me but i dont understand what pins connect to what. 

Do i connect pins 5 thru 9 at the controller end and pins 1 thru 5 at the camera end?

Thanks for answering such a basic question.

When it's working i'll stick a cat5 female plug at with a little bit of cat5 into the Phoenix connector so i can use any bit of cat 5.

thanks guys.


----------



## museav (Apr 23, 2010)

Look at Page 67 of the BRC-300 manual (http://ws.sel.sony.com/PIPWebServic...57/original/BRC300 Operating Instructions.pdf), I think that may provide the information you're looking for.


----------



## ghanger (Apr 25, 2010)

Thanks museav, was exactly what I needed!

Great work!


----------

